# Before & After pictures of Logan 1920-1 rebuild



## ddushane (May 1, 2013)

It's taken me long enough but finally done, well I need a little more tweaking here & there, and a few more attachments but here it is. I built an oil dauber for it & wheel handle for the top slide until I can get an original, I didn't like the one that was on it, I think it was from a Shirline. I re-stamped the model #, Scott said my lathe was a model 1920-1, the -1 being the levered tail stock, the gear box was originally on a model 922,  I also was trying to match the colors of the nobs for the handle ends & insides of the wheel handles so I painted them with black first & while still wet, put a light coat of burgundy, it's pretty close. 


















































































Now I just have to learn how to run it. Well I still have to get it wired up, I've got 3ph to my shop, just not wired in, Hoping to get that done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Bellwether (May 1, 2013)

Gorgeous! Very well done.


----------



## rafe (May 1, 2013)

Looks awesome !!


----------



## Bill C. (May 1, 2013)

ddushane said:


> It's taken me long enough but finally done, well I need a little more tweaking here & there, and a few more attachments but here it is. I build an oil dauber for it & wheel handle for the top slide until I can get an original, I didn't like the one that was on it, I think it was from a Shirline. I re-stamped the model #, Scott said my lathe was a model 1920-1, the -1 being the levered tail stock, the gear box was originally on a model 922, I also was trying to match the colors of the nobs for the handle ends & insides of the wheel handles so I painted them with black first & while still wet, put a light coat of burgundy, it's pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks better than a new one. You must have stripped the  paint down to bare metal.  Nice smooth finish.


----------



## jpfabricator (May 1, 2013)

Keep these pictures, as this will be the cleanest it will ever be. Great job, Keep up the good work. God bless!


----------



## autonoz (May 1, 2013)

Strong work ddushane


----------



## ddushane (May 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, it took me long enough, I did strip it completely down, every nut & bolt except the spindle, it was extremely tight, no slack at all so I didn't take it out, that why it's not quite as clean as everything else but it's in great shape, I figure it'll shine up while using, I've got the chuck in Evapo-Rust right now, I bought some leveling feet that came in this afternoon, suppose to support 900 lbs each, they have neoprene bottoms, I'll get them on in the next day or two, I read some post talking about the vibration they can have so I got some. Still have to get a steady rest, & follow rest. I'm also wanting a quick change tool post and a ER40 set up for it but I'm gonna have to get some knives built so I'll have the money for those items. It was really fun taking it apart & rebuilding it, it really helps you learn a machine. Very glad I did it. Seeing some of post's in here of others rebuilding theirs inspired me. Now I've got a 6"x18" surfacing machine I need to rebuild.


----------



## Old Iron (May 2, 2013)

Nice job on the cleanup and paint, I got a follow rest about 3 years ago for my South Bend and it has been collecting dust so I wouldn't get in a hurry to fine one of those.

Paul


----------



## stevecmo (May 2, 2013)

Outstanding job!  Feels good to finally finish a job like that.


----------



## PurpLev (May 2, 2013)

wonderful job - looks like it found a deserving home, and you a deserving machine.

did you actually rebuild anything on this lathe or just cleaned up and lubed?


----------



## Dave Smith (May 2, 2013)

Super job****now I'm feeling bad that none of my many old machines that I get a lot of use from aren't even cleaned up and all needing paint---maybe someday--  Dave


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 2, 2013)

Wow, that is pretty!!  Funny thing with the Sherline handle!  Hah hah! 




Bernie


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 3, 2013)

ddushane said:


> It's taken me long enough but finally done, well I need a little more tweaking here & there, and a few more attachments but here it is. I built an oil dauber for it & wheel handle for the top slide until I can get an original, I didn't like the one that was on it, I think it was from a Shirline. I re-stamped the model #, Scott said my lathe was a model 1920-1, the -1 being the levered tail stock, the gear box was originally on a model 922,  I also was trying to match the colors of the nobs for the handle ends & insides of the wheel handles so I painted them with black first & while still wet, put a light coat of burgundy, it's pretty close. Now I just have to learn how to run it. Well I still have to get it  wired up, I've got 3ph to my shop, just not wired in, Hoping to get that  done in the next couple of weeks.


Looks like a lathe  Dennis Turk did. 
it's too nice to use,
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## ddushane (May 3, 2013)

I guess really I didn't rebuild anything on it, just took it all apart and cleaned it up & painted & put back together, everything on it was in very good shape except the Rack Pinion shaft in the apron has a little wear, I started to try to weld on it a tad to build it up & machine it back down but a local friend of mine that is a retired machinist adv he wouldn't mess with it, adv I was nit pick'n. So I left it. I can always go back & do it if it gets bad, he said I'd never wear it out, no more than I'll use it.
      I'm looking forward to cutting something with it as soon as I get the 3 ph wired in. I wasn't sure this was the original color, it was close to what was on it but seemed a little lighter, I got the paint from the local true value, Machinery Gray. I know it won't stay this nice forever, I magin the first time I use it I'll get sick about the scratches I put on it but Oh well. This is the first time I've taken before & after pictures of anything, wish I would've on my shop building, there's been a lot of changes over the past few years. Thanks again for all the kind comments. 

Dwayne


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2013)

Great job Dwayne! A fine looking restore, she will be a joy to use. And I agree with your comment about how when you tear a machine down to rebuild it you fully understand it like no other. I know my south bend like this. Very nice work on your lathe!


----------



## GK1918 (May 5, 2013)

Hey Dwayne  10 bucks says you will not scratch it=you will get the newspaper and rag trick real quick.
nice work.  Perfect another saved so it dont come back a toyota


----------



## burnrider (May 6, 2013)

That's a great restoration. The ways and gears looked good in the 'before' pictures. It may have been stored somewhere dry as the rust wasn't heavy. An excellent find and renewal.


----------



## ddushane (May 7, 2013)

Thanks guys,


----------



## Chuck K (May 7, 2013)

Looks nice Dwayne....now get some oil and chips on it so I don't feel so bad about my dirty machines.)

Chuck


----------



## ddushane (May 8, 2013)

Chuck, as soon as I get the 3 phase to it I'll be sure & get it real dirty and post some picture :thumbzup:


----------



## ddushane (May 9, 2013)

Randy told me he wasn't able to view the pictures so I'm trying a different way, Hopefully this will work. 
Dwayne


----------



## RandyM (May 10, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thank you Dwayne. I greatly appreciate the extra effort. I really like how you color coordinated the knobs and handwheels. You have laid a foundation for my Logan. Again, excellent job.

So, how did you apply the paint?


----------



## 8ntsane (May 10, 2013)

Dwayne

Very impressive job you have done with your Logan. That job must have taken many hours to get looking like that.
It appears you even addressed the smallest details, and it shows. Very nice job.


----------



## ddushane (May 10, 2013)

Randy, I used spray paint that was a primer/paint mix, went on very well and seems to be pretty tough, got it at the local True Value Hardware. It was really a fun project, & I'm glad I did it because I know how it all goes together but I'm still lacking in a lot of it, adjusting, leveling & so on but have a good friend that lives close that is a knifemaker friend that is a retired machinist of 36 yrs that will help me quite a bit plus what I get from you guys. Hopefully I'll be able to do it all right, thanks for the kind comments Randy, I'm looking forward to seeing yours, You're Bridgeport is Beautiful!

Paul, I spent way too much time, I couldn't begin to tell you how many hours I've got in it but I've had it a 2 to 3 months. Thanks for the kind comments as well


----------



## shovel80 (Jun 6, 2013)

What a Beautiful Job.! I just bought a 1920-H last weekend, gonna go and pick it up sat. It looks the same except for the tailstock. Mine still has the Original paint that's not in too bad of condition...

Terry)


----------



## Rennkafer (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Before &amp; After pictures of Logan 1920-1 rebuild*

Really nice job Dwayne, I'm right in the middle of doing the same to my 2555 Logan (12x24).  I hope it turns out half as nice as yours.


----------



## ddushane (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm getting ansy wanting to build stuff with it. Seems like every time I call the guy that is supposed get the 3 ph into the shop, he's getting married or going on a honeymoon or some trivial stuff like that:thinking: I didn't think it would take near this long but for the price I better just keep my mouth shut. 

Dwayne


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 7, 2013)

Absolutely pretty- beautiful job!!!  Seriously enjoyable to look at!



Bernie


----------

